# Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät



## Hov (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde dieses Jahr einen Urlaub auf Island verbringen und möchte dort auch im Süsswasser spinnfischen. Das Angelgerät muss desinfiziert werden. Entweder bei der Einreise oder kurz vorher beim deutschen Amtstierarzt. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer dieser beiden Möglichkeiten(Dauer, Kosten etc. )?

Neues Angelgerät ist wohl nicht zu desinfizieren, aber wie erbringt man den Nachweis ? Mit einer Rechnung , die kurz vorher ausgestellt wurde ? Ruten sind ja zusätzlich oft noch eingeschweißt, aber Rollen, Messer,Lösezange,Köderboxen eher nicht.
Hat jemand von Euch in dieser Hinsicht Erfahrung mit dem isländischen Zoll ?

Ich würde mich über entsprechende Antworten sehr freuen.

Gruesse

Hov


----------



## Hov (7. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*

Ja, das ist auch eine meiner Sorgen, dass das Gerät leidet.

Gruesse
Hov


----------



## Mefospezialist (8. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*

Wenn du es schaffst denen am Flughafen zu erklären das das Gerät nur zum Salzwasserfischen genutzt wird, dann hast du es geschafft! Denn soweit ich weiß muss nur Süßwassergerät desinfiziert werden.

Ich würde eventuell mal mit Angelreisen Hamburg telefonieren, denn die haben uns jedes mal wenn wir nach Island geflogen sind eine Unbedeklichkeitsbescheinigung ausgestellt.
Das wird dann am Flughafen bei den Kontrolleuren vorgezeigt und gut ist. Wir hatten nie Probleme damit und da waren auch normale Spinnruten und auch ne Fliegenrute dabei.

Eventuell können die Dir so eine Bescheinigung zuschicken???

Ist halt die Frage ob die das auch machen wenn Du die Reise nicht über Sie buchst.

Gruß David


----------



## Algon (8. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> (incl. Unterfangkescher, Gummi-/Watstiefel, *Ruten, Rollen*, Köder & Boxen) in der *Chlorlauge* "gebadet" werden -


|bigeyes ich würde ja nen Anfall bekommen...


MfG Algon


----------



## antonio (8. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In Norwegen lies man den Hinweis auf ungefischtes Gerät nicht gelten, dort musste alles (incl. Unterfangkescher, Gummi-/Watstiefel, Ruten, Rollen, Köder & Boxen) in der Chlorlauge "gebadet" werden - mit dem Erfolg, dass ettliche Fliegen und Spinner später gerostet sind, weil die Boxen kpl. geflutet wurden....
> 
> Wie gesagt das war in Norwegen... kann aber genausogut auch in Island passieren.
> 
> Ach ja, die Desinfektion erfolgte unter Aufsicht an der Kartenausgabestelle, nicht bei der Einreise am Zoll.



martin das schein von ort zu ort dort unterschiedlich gehandhabt zu werden.
so eine prozedur hab ich noch nicht hinter mir in norge.

antonio


----------



## Hov (8. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

@Mefospezialst:

Stimmt nur Süßwassergerät muss behandelt werden.
Ich werde aber nur feines Spinngerät mitnehmen, wenn dann einer von den Zöllnern Ahnung hat ...

Das mit der Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung wusste ich noch nicht. Danke für den Tip. Ich werde mal telefonieren, obwohl
ich nicht bei denen gebucht habe.

Ich muss eh noch eine Reiserute kaufen. Kennt sich jemand 
mit der Einfuhr von unbenutzen Angelgerät aus ?

Viele Grüße

Hov


----------



## Algon (8. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*



Hov schrieb:


> Ich muss eh noch eine Reiserute kaufen.


Wenn der Preis stimmt, und die Möglichkeit besteht, würde ich mir die Rute dort kaufen.  

MfG Algon


----------



## Hov (8. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*

Das habe ich schon überlegt, aber alles dort kaufen ?
Meine Frau fischt mit, wir brauchen Rute und Rolle 2x.
Die ISK ist zwar gefallen, aber ob sich das rechnet ?
Und wir haben nur wenig Zeit.

Gruesse
Hov


----------



## Algon (8. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*

naja, wäre aber eine Option. Und man könnte das vorher online abklären. Dort gibt es bestimmt schöne Sachen, die man hier nicht bekommt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (9. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*



Tiagra12 schrieb:


> Die Preise für vernünftiges tackle sind in Island auch in/nach der Krise mit denen in Deutschland vergleichbar ... auf Schnäppchen würde ich da eher nicht setzen!


naja, zu mindest 35€ preiswerter. 
Ich würde es auf jedenfall nicht wollen, das die mein Angelzeug in Chlorlauge, oder was auch immer, baden!!!! EVA Griffen und unlakierte Blank´s bekommt das bestimmt nicht gut, von den Ringen mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Island würde ich ja noch verstehen, aber Norwegen?

MfG Algon


----------



## antonio (9. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*



Algon schrieb:


> naja, zu mindest 35€ preiswerter.
> Ich würde es auf jedenfall nicht wollen, das die mein Angelzeug in Chlorlauge, oder was auch immer, baden!!!! EVA Griffen und unlakierte Blank´s bekommt das bestimmt nicht gut, von den Ringen mal ganz zu schweigen.
> Island würde ich ja noch verstehen, aber Norwegen?
> 
> MfG Algon



ich kenne das auch nur in norwegen in lachsgewässern,dort wirds wegen der lachslaus hauptsächlich gemacht.
in anderen gewässern ist es mir noch nicht untergekommen mit dem desinfizieren.

antonio


----------



## Algon (9. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*



antonio schrieb:


> ich kenne das auch nur in norwegen in lachsgewässern,dort wirds wegen der lachslaus hauptsächlich gemacht.
> in anderen gewässern ist es mir noch nicht untergekommen mit dem desinfizieren.
> 
> antonio



nur ist in Norwegen doch auch eine natürliche Übertragung möglich (Zugvögel ect.) oder nicht?

MfG Algon


----------



## antonio (9. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*

die möglichkeit wirst du immer und überall haben(ich kenn die übertragungswege aber nicht). ne 100%ige sicherheit gibts eben nicht.
aber die wollen das risiko eben minimieren.

antonio


----------



## Algon (9. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> *Was unterscheidet Island von Norwegen, außer dass es eine Insel ist *


genau das.

MfG Algon


----------



## Hov (9. März 2010)

*AW: Island: Desinfektion von Angelgerät*



Tiagra12 schrieb:


> @Hov - Meine Empfehlung ist, die Desinfektion Deiner Angelruten bei der Einreise in Island erledigen zu lassen. Das kostet pauschal von 1 bis 4 Ruten ca. 35 €. Ich habe vor meiner ersten Tour auch verzweifelt nach einem sachkundigen deutschen Amtstierarzt und einer Desinfektionsbehörde gesucht - Fazit kein Mensch kennt sich in Deutschland mit den nötigen Papieren aus!
> 
> Sobald Du bei der Einreise am Flughafen mit einem Rutenrohr beim isländischen Zoll vorbeiläufst, wirst Du angesprochen. Die erste Frage lautet in der Tat, ob Du im Süßwasser angeln willst ... gehe mal davon aus, dass sich die Zöllner relativ gut mit dem entsprechenden tackle auskennen!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Tiagra12,

vielen Dank für diese Info. Ja, das wäre wirklich sehr gut.
Bitte per pn senden.

@ all: Ich freue mich über soviele Antworten

Viele Gruesse

Hov


----------

